# The best plant stakes!



## rarefish383 (Jun 15, 2020)

My wife's friends are moving to Florida. They called the other day and asked if I wanted a 20 gallon air compressor and a bunch of hand tools. Of course I did. They literally filled the back of my pickup full to overflowing with hand tools. Some brand new, some old and broke, and everything in between. So when they handed me the broken stuff I just threw it on the back. Yesterday my nephew and his wife came over. I gave them all of the heavy steel posts for their garden and all the tools they wanted. My wife asked why I took a 4 prong pitch fork with only 3 prongs? I said, you remember when I used that leaf rake with a 3ft broken handle for the climbing rose in your mom's garden, and how creative every one thought it was? Well, same thing!


----------



## CentaurG2 (Jun 15, 2020)

Great idea. I make mine out of cement wire, bale rope and a t-post. Works well and reuse them year after year.


----------



## rarefish383 (Jun 15, 2020)

We use cattle wire for most of the climbing stuff. It comes in 16 ft lengths. TSC will cut it down free. Just zip tie it to T posts. Lasts forever also, and it's cheap.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Jun 15, 2020)

Half my farm is held together with TSC hog panels. I use them for indeterminant climbing tomatoes like sweet 100s, cukes and sweet peas. They are relatively cheap ($24 for 16’) and as durable as a tire tool but a bit of a pain to move without a trailer or long bed truck. You can get a 150’ roll of cement wire at Home despot for about a $1 a foot. It is taller (5’) and I make and patch a lot of stuff with cement wire. It is no where near as rugged as a panel but it is easier to move and bend.


----------



## The Lorax (Jun 15, 2020)

I planted some bamboo a few years back and that stuff is excellent for plant stakes, I just cut what I need to size and use some plastic coated plant wire tied with safety wire pliers to secure it.
You can make virtually any size and shape of structure you need to with it and its free!


----------



## rarefish383 (Jun 15, 2020)

The Lorax said:


> I planted some bamboo a few years back and that stuff is excellent for plant stakes, I just cut what I need to size and use some plastic coated plant wire tied with safety wire pliers to secure it.
> You can make virtually any size and shape of structure you need to with it and its free!


I'll pay you to cut me a few and ship them. My Mom's neighbor planted some and 10 years later it had taken over her whole front yard. Landscaper wanted $10,000 dollars to strip 10"s off and bring in top soil and reseed. Her front yard was only 25' by 100'.


----------

